# Riser Differences for Olympic Recurve



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

What is she using now and what are her scores?


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

@grantmac - she’s using a very basic Samick Polaris. Essentially a barebow setup. She is shooting about 200 on a 300 round at 18m on a 60cm target at 12 years old. Was planning on a 64” or 66” setup based on recommendations here. Thanks


----------



## RickBac (Sep 18, 2011)

If she can hold up the weight, a Forged Plus Riser.

However I would like a full list of her current equipment. Limb weight, stabilizers, sight, arrows, etc. there may be a better place to invest money.

Her age and height will help too


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

@RickBac - 20# limbs (but only 25" draw length so I'm not sure what she's shooting OTF). No stabs, no clicker. We've got a Shibuya Ultimate II RC Recurve Sight and a Shibuya DX plunger on order. However, she's essentially shooting barebow and gap shooting currently. Arrows are Easton Jazz 1516 cut to 27" - I know these are probably a little long but she's been shooting without a clicker so far. The arrow rest is a Hoyt stick-on Super Rest. She's 12yo and 5'1". 

Our philosophy is to buy equipment that will be good enough to last her for the next 2-3 years now that she's demonstrated a sufficient level of interest. 

Thanks!


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds like you're not cutting corners much! That sight is fantastic. She'll be able to use that for years and years!

The WNS Forged Alpha (used to be the SF Forged+) comes in both 23" and 25" and is a highly, highly regarded riser that will hold its value should you decide to sell it if/when she upgrades. That would be the direction I'd recommend, just as RickBac suggested. 

If the Forged Alpha riser is too heavy for her to hold up comfortably, the Mybo Rio Supercast is supposed to be a good riser, and it comes in both 23" and 25". 

If she's likely to grow a lot, you'll get more mileage out of a 25" riser, but a 23" riser might fit better right now and will weigh less. 


-Kent W.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

What's her age, weight and height?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I echo the other recommendations, however I don't personally believe in adding the sight before a stabilizer.


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

@williamskq6, grantmac - thanks very much for the information.

@theminoritydude - 12yo, 5'1", 80lbs


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Good recommendations already. I might add that the Krossen Xenia is even lighter than the Mybo Rio and offers a good platform for a few years. And it is actually unreasonable cheap, too (colors are hideous though).


----------



## 10X Archer (Mar 7, 2016)

Really, there isn't that much difference between $250 and $900 risers. The quality starts to drop significantly as you go below 250 ish.

For me the difference is mostly in shot feeling, adjustability, vibration control, and finish. For my students I always go with the best on the market so that they never need to buy a new one. If possible, I would go somewhere where your daughter can try a lot of risers. Then, she can decide what looks and feels the best to her. 

Before that though, I would add weight to her bow or have her do some lat and shoulder exercises to be able to handle the increase in mass weight.


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

Montalaar said:


> Good recommendations already. I might add that the Krossen Xenia is even lighter than the Mybo Rio and offers a good platform for a few years. And it is actually unreasonable cheap, too (colors are hideous though).


The Krossen Xenia is a surprisingly nice riser for the money and was available for an outstanding low price for a while, but is not available in the USA anymore. It can be ordered from other countries, but it isn't as good a riser as the WNS Forged Alpha. A friend of mine got a Xenia when they were on clearance from Lancaster and it's pretty nice. The colors are a little odd, as you say.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

RickBac said:


> If she can hold up the weight, a Forged Plus Riser.
> 
> However I would like a full list of her current equipment. Limb weight, stabilizers, sight, arrows, etc. there may be a better place to invest money.
> 
> Her age and height will help too


Agree, Forged Plus is an excellent step to take. If forced to recommend blindly, I would suggest the 23" as a good bet for the initial teenage years of a normal sized female archer.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

there are 3 things you should try to get the best you can afford right from the beginning--riser,sight,plunger.

these will save you money in the long run and easy to resell just in case..

you already got the sight right and a Beiter plunger perhaps later on..

the Forged plus is a great intermediate riser--i have one--and should last her until she reaches the higher levels..

....and even when you need to upgrade will still serve as a great back-up riser.

my only concern is whether you should get the 23" or 25"..

at 5'1" now am pretty sure she will grow much taller and the 25" will be much more versatile as she does..

and with a 25" draw right now it seems she also has a longish draw for her height..

the 25" riser will work for a 27"-29" draw so am inclined to recommend the 25" riser for her..

she will also be shooting only the shorter distances right now and a 25" riser with short limbs should give her more than enough speed for that..


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

luckman88 said:


> We’re thinking of purchasing a new riser for our daughter who is a beginner Olympic-style archer. She’s gotten to the point where she wants to get to the next level (whatever that means!).
> 
> Rather than asking for a specific recommendation, although that’s welcome, can you please help me understand the significant price differences for metallic risers? I know that some are casted, forged and milled but the high end models are several times the price of the cheapest. Are the components (bolts, bushings) that much better? Perhaps the weight distribution is better?
> 
> ...


Quality of materials/Durability/Preciseness of manufacturing tolerances/Some additional threaded inserts are a big part of what you're paying a very big premium for with the high end risers. Your wallet will certainly suffer from the diminishing returns economically, but it's nice to have ongoing choices and precise fittings long after you've stopped angsting over the price paid.


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

williamskg6 said:


> The Krossen Xenia is a surprisingly nice riser for the money and was available for an outstanding low price for a while, but is not available in the USA anymore. It can be ordered from other countries, but it isn't as good a riser as the WNS Forged Alpha. A friend of mine got a Xenia when they were on clearance from Lancaster and it's pretty nice. The colors are a little odd, as you say.


Oh, good to know, thanks for the heads up. My local club currently plans to get quite a bunch of them as entry level bows for beginners because they are actually lighter than the wooden handles currently in use. Makes you wonder why they are no longer in stock, though.


----------



## Z3R0 (Nov 6, 2014)

Montalaar said:


> Oh, good to know, thanks for the heads up. My local club currently plans to get quite a bunch of them as entry level bows for beginners because they are actually lighter than the wooden handles currently in use. Makes you wonder why they are no longer in stock, though.


Krossen is a sub-brand of Fivics, and LAS is no longer carrying Fivics: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1105175145

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## SHPoet (Nov 13, 2009)

RickBac said:


> If she can hold up the weight, a Forged Plus Riser.
> 
> However I would like a full list of her current equipment. Limb weight, stabilizers, sight, arrows, etc. there may be a better place to invest money.
> 
> Her age and height will help too


Forget Plus is a great recommendation. The also made a Axion+ L that is a good bit lighter. It was more aimed at younger archers because it is only recommend for limbs to 38#.

I have one, like new, that I would part with if you are interested. It is a 25" riser. I bought it by accident.


----------



## mseganti (Sep 15, 2017)

Forged plus, I bought one and it’s great! It’s affordable and it’s built for a smaller hand like a women’s or kids. Looks great and I’ve never had problems with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## luckman88 (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks to all who responded! Forged plus is looking like the way to go. Always exciting to get new gear. My inner nerd is showing. ;-)


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

luckman - Forged+ is a great way to go and Alternative Services in the UK is usually the best place for us Canadians to get them new at decent prices as we're Commonwealth countries so no duties, just GST/PST at the border ! I bought my son's (12yrs and about 5'2") and mine there and it's all I'll ever need and he'll have to be shooting for Canada before he needs an upgrade. Both 25" - him using short limbs and long for me. Can't go wrong with them at all!


----------

